# Well, I'm a new Worldmark Owner.



## Xolodno (Sep 22, 2018)

Don't worry, I didn't buy via the "presentation", it was online.  I have 6000 points.

I basically walked away from DRI with 10k points, paid in full..after a painful process. After going through the ringer with the Sampler that put a bad taste in my mouth...and then getting a Diamond Resort in France for less that $500 for the week on II, but if I used Diamond, was the equivalent of $1200.  Oh and then there was the time I wanted to trade into a nice resort in Montana....but had to settle for less...seriously? We pay top dollar and can't get good trading power?  And then the resorts DRI advertises where we want to go...but has very limited ability...but Worldmark has ample resorts in the area.

So I guess, this was a long time coming, and probably should have done this sooner.

My questions, since I'm still figuring all this out;

1. Can I be both a member of II and RCI? And how do I go about that?

2. I get that we can't be part of the Wyndham Network with the extra frills since we didn't purchase developer....much like if we bought Diamond only got the US Collection.  With that said, I may be in the market later for another company.  We do like many of the Diamond US Collection resorts...but wonder, given the Maintenance Fees, even if we do purchase something like 5k points...would we better off buying something from Wyndham? This will be online of course.  Or should we just forgo that, get memberships to II and RCI if possible and purchase the available time from them?

3. Is there an easy path to get into the Worldmark-Wyndham "clique" without having to pay some obnoxious developer price?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## breezez (Sep 23, 2018)

Xolodno said:


> Don't worry, I didn't buy via the "presentation", it was online.  I have 6000 points.
> 
> I basically walked away from DRI with 10k points, paid in full..after a painful process. After going through the ringer with the Sampler that put a bad taste in my mouth...and then getting a Diamond Resort in France for less that $500 for the week on II, but if I used Diamond, was the equivalent of $1200.  Oh and then there was the time I wanted to trade into a nice resort in Montana....but had to settle for less...seriously? We pay top dollar and can't get good trading power?  And then the resorts DRI advertises where we want to go...but has very limited ability...but Worldmark has ample resorts in the area.
> 
> ...



Welcome to WM and Tug!

First of all yes you can join both RCI and II... but if I were to pick just one I would pick II.  They have the highest end Resorts, and a bit lighter on fees.  Many times you can find several Marriott and Even Hyatt’s as getaways.  Or you can exchange into any size unit for 4000 WM credits within in 60 days to check in.

I am sure your aware that 6000 Credit isn’t a lot for exchanging, but you can rent credits from owners for around 0.07 each.  You can rent 2 times your account size.   But just like any reservation exchanges require HK token also or fee.

Personally I find WorldMark to be really flexible, but as with all timeshares things change overtime.

The easiest way to have access to both Wyndham and WM is go buy a Wyndham contract.   I find WM credits are about same value as 25 Wyndham points so to have a like size Wyndham account you would need 154K Wyndham account.   You can find these for less than your WM account any day.

154K will get you a week in some resorts, but a lot of the newer resorts will require more, so some years you may need to credit bank points to a future year to combine with others to take a trip you may want.  Or just buy around 250K and you can get a week at almost all resorts in a 2 bedroom.  Wyndham will give you an RCI account with your membership.

Having both gives you a lot of options and if you like always going to new places, years before you could possibly see them all.

To join RCI or II for WM account call each and ask for WM counselors to set it up.  But with WM you will pay for each.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 23, 2018)

Welcome to WorldMark.  It's a nice place to spend time.  I did the same last Fall, after years of swearing I'd never give up my Weeks ownerships.  Now, the Weeks are gone, and I own only WorldMark.

I can't answer all your questions, but others here will be able to offer greater help.  I can tell you that yes, you can belong to both RCI and II, since you're paying for your own membership at those companies.  Those are exchange companies, and they don't sell time.  (Not sure what you mean by that.)  I just set up an account with II, and got my WM ownership attached to it, so I can use it for "request first" exchanges with my WM credits.  With RCI, you have to deposit first, which will tie up your WM credits, and you have no guarantee you'll find a decent exchange.

Spend time reading the Tug threads about WM, but also go look at wmowners.com.  They have a mountain of very helpful info over there.

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 23, 2018)

Xolodno said:


> 2. I get that we can't be part of the Wyndham Network with the extra frills since we didn't purchase developer....much like if we bought Diamond only got the US Collection.  With that said, I may be in the market later for another company.  We do like many of the Diamond US Collection resorts...but wonder, given the Maintenance Fees, even if we do purchase something like 5k points...would we better off buying something from Wyndham? This will be online of course.  Or should we just forgo that, get memberships to II and RCI if possible and purchase the available time from them?
> 
> 3. Is there an easy path to get into the Worldmark-Wyndham "clique" without having to pay some obnoxious developer price?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



By the Wyndham network or Worldmark-Wyndham "clique", I assume you mean access to the Club Wyndham resorts via Club Pass - a benefit that is available with developer credits.

The short answer is no - there is not a way to access Club Pass when you become a new member via resale.

But on the plus side, there are plenty of TUG members here that rent time at Club Wyndham resorts. And probably more that would be interested in swapping time at WM resorts that book up before Club Pass reservations can be made (i.e. West Yellowstone, Oregon coastal, etc). And there are number of shared locations between the two systems.


----------

